
Things to learn about Linux - Sami_Lehtinen
https://jvns.ca/blog/2016/11/21/things-to-learn-about-linux/
======
sigjuice

      tcp/ip & networking stuff
      what is a port/socket?
      IPC (interprocess communication, pipes)
      permissions, setuid, sticky bits, how does chown work
      how the shell uses fork & exec
      process groups, session leaders, shell job control
      ttys, how do terminals work
      shell redirection
      what’s the difference between Linux and Unix
      chroot
      filesystems & inodes
    

Richard Stevens is still quite relevant for these

    
    
      more about the stack. Are C vars really stack slots?
    

Nope. "Stack" is an implementation detail. The C standard (I only looked at
ISO/IEC 9899:1999) doesn't mention the word "stack" even once.

